# Kailash Mansarovar Yatra



## anjanesh

My mom and aunt had gone on a religious pilgrimage to Mount Kailash, Tibet. A commonly used name for the journey - Kailash Mansarovar Yatra.

Here are 3 shots I thought would be worth posting.

#1. Mount Kailas






#2. Some river





#3. Some snow-capped mountain


----------



## skiboarder72

i love the first!


----------

